# Model 3/S, Bolt EV, and Ioniq Efficiency Test - Model 3 Wins



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Bjorn just posted a video where they tested the efficiency ratings on Model 3, Model S, Chevy Bolt EV, and Hyundai Ioniq. Very interesting since this is a test of the most efficient EV's on the market today. They had multiple Model 3 trims with different wheel sizes so those interested in knowing how wheel sizes effect efficiency, you should definitely take a look.






Spoiler: Model 3 LR with 18" wheels was the most efficient.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Any info on the Hyundai Kona EV? Not available in NA but the efficiency seems impressive.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Final results:










The biggest surprise is that a Stealth Performance was more efficient than a RWD with 19" wheels.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Final results:
> 
> View attachment 20829
> 
> ...


With only 1% difference, that could be accounted for in a lot of different things from the tire rubber to color of the car.

(Disclaimer: I did not watch the video so I do not know what the HVAC settings were)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

How about Stealth Performance w/18's more efficient than AWD(non-performance) w/18's? That seems inexplicable to me and throws these results into the "highly suspicious" category.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> How about Stealth Performance w/18's more efficient than AWD(non-performance) w/18's? That seems inexplicable to me and throws these results into the "highly suspicious" category.


That just supports the fact that they're the exact same car running different software.

EDIT - I should have also mentioned that the difference (255 Wh/mi vs 244 Wh/mi) is less than 1%. That's a negligible difference - this wasn't a very well "controlled" experiment, remember. They did a good job given the lack of a test track - I'm not knocking their methodology. But the point is that the results are basically equivalent.


----------



## DR61 (Apr 10, 2016)

FRC said:


> How about Stealth Performance w/18's more efficient than AWD(non-performance) w/18's? That seems inexplicable to me and throws these results into the "highly suspicious" category.


With the same wheel/tire combo, when driven at the same speeds for economy, they should be identical. Difference in (less than 5%) this case was probably mostly due to the drivers.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

FRC said:


> How about Stealth Performance w/18's more efficient than AWD(non-performance) w/18's? That seems inexplicable to me and throws these results into the "highly suspicious" category.


Is it possible that the Stealth Model 3 does actually have better motors, that are more efficient? It was reported that the performance cars do have the best motors, which explain this. I realize many feel the performance models is just a software change, but Musk did say the performance cars do get the best motors. If the motors are better, than maybe more efficient too?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jim H said:


> Is it possible that the Stealth Model 3 does actually have better motors, that are more efficient? It was reported that the performance cars do have the best motors, which explain this. I realize many feel the performance models is just a software change, but Musk did say the performance cars do get the best motors. If the motors are better, than maybe more efficient too?


That could be. I wouldn't expect there to be much difference, and there certainly isn't much difference in this case. But I think there's also a simpler explanation:


garsh said:


> EDIT - I should have also mentioned that the difference (255 Wh/mi vs 244 Wh/mi) is less than 1%. That's a negligible difference - this wasn't a very well "controlled" experiment, remember. They did a good job given the lack of a test track - I'm not knocking their methodology. But the point is that the results are basically equivalent.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> should have also mentioned that the difference (255 Wh/mi vs 244 Wh/mi) is less than 1%.


Not that it matters, but it's actually ~5% difference.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Not that it matters, but it's actually ~5% difference.


You're correct. I can't math this morning.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> You're correct. I can't math this morning.


Not to worry, maybe tomorrow you can math! Appears like you don't English all that good either!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Gavyne said:


> Bjorn just posted a video where they tested the efficiency ratings on Model 3, Model S, Chevy Bolt EV, and Hyundai Ioniq.


Sheeeeeeeet!


----------

